# Radical Glow in local shops!!



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Just a heads up to all you ice fisherman, radical glow tubes are now selling in some local shops! One of there representatives emailed me and told me that Parks Sportsman will be carrying these for us to pick up!! 
Until now, they have only been available on-line. I am heading to Parks tomorrow morning to get some of these for an ice fishing trip this next week!! 
Keep your eyes open at your local shops. I have a feeling these will be showing up in more and more shops. Heres a link to their website. http://radicalglow.com/store_tubes.html


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

their stuff is supposed to be pretty cool. i get film negatives for my printing job from the owner of radical glow every day. (he owns a couple businesses. ) he is always talking to me about his product and giving me free stuff to try out. i guess i am the wrong guy cuz i dont ever ice fish til the duck hunt is over and the fishing slows down. oh well. ya'll should try it out. its supposed to glow better than everything out there... good luck. pm me if you want the guy's number, or for all you computer guys, you can look him up on his website


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Those are some sweet lookin little jigs. I'll have to find some before the first ice fishing trip of the year.


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

What is so great about these. I'm always looking at trying new stuff. They going to be available in SW? If not where in the Ogden area, Anglers?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Those things do look pretty cool, but have any of you guys tried them before? How good are they?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Those things do look pretty cool, but have any of you guys tried them before? How good are they?


I am trying to plan a trip soon, this weather is keeping my little Malibu from getting up to Huntington but I will make it happen and report how I do here. I did real good last year with the Maniac products, I plan on putting them up against each other this season to see what I find.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

duckaddict said:


> What is so great about these. I'm always looking at trying new stuff. They going to be available in SW? If not where in the Ogden area, Anglers?


Not sure on that. Go to the link and email blake on the contact us tab. He was very quick to respond to me and very helpful!!


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

I've been using RGT's for a few years now. The thing that is most unique is that they glow in their own color. Most glow jigs, tubes, and lures glow in green (regardless of the color we see). Green is a fine glow color, but being able to mix it up is a major advantage. RGT's also seem to glow longer between recharges.

We use the small RGT's for trolling kokes (behind dodgers), and the larger ones for ice fishing and summer vertical jigging. White, Chartreuse, and glacier blue are some of my favorite ice fishing colors. We use 1/16 and 1/8 oz jig heads. For trolling, the little pink ones are awesome for kokes, as are the blues.

Don't overlook Maniacs Cutrs though. We often fish a 1/8 oz RGT on bottom and a 1/16oz Cutr bug up the line about 18 inches (always make sure your bottom jig is heavier than the top, this will eliminate most tangle ups). The green cutrs are great, as are their crazy glows. This company (along with Radical Glow) is a local company... so, support our own!

Let me know if you guys have any specific questions about these jigs, as we've been using them for a while!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Digi-Troller said:


> I've been using RGT's for a few years now. The thing that is most unique is that they glow in their own color. Most glow jigs, tubes, and lures glow in green (regardless of the color we see). Green is a fine glow color, but being able to mix it up is a major advantage. RGT's also seem to glow longer between recharges.
> 
> We use the small RGT's for trolling kokes (behind dodgers), and the larger ones for ice fishing and summer vertical jigging. White, Chartreuse, and glacier blue are some of my favorite ice fishing colors. We use 1/16 and 1/8 oz jig heads. For trolling, the little pink ones are awesome for kokes, as are the blues.
> 
> ...


I've got one. When are you taking me fishing? Strawberry is calling!! 
Plus one on the local company thing! There is nothing better than that and from what I saw from maniac and their gizzy bugs last year, I am sold. I plan on putting the RGTs to the test as soon as this blasted bird season ends! :mrgreen:


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

We're heading to Scofield in the morning. We went last Friday as well, and had decent success. Not as big as years past, but plenty of action. The Gizzy bugs are great on top while stacking jigs too. I got some really nice 1/64 oz glow jig heads that work great with them. I'm not done hunting ducks either, but its cool to mix in a little fishing (especially since last friday was the first time we've fished since early August!).


----------



## calicokid (Dec 11, 2008)

How are rgt fished properly? do you add a meal worm? what is recommended for Otter?


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

Fish it like any other tube. For Otter I use mealies and crawler peices. Start out with some deadsticking, and if they don't respond... try some jigging. I like to keep an eye on the sonar and gauge the fishes reaction. If active jigging scares them away, slow it down. If they are showing up, but not taking the deadsticked jig... try some movement. Its all just experimenting. We have probably 20 different "moves" that we use to entice strikes. Just develop some things that work and try until you get them biting. Then the next time out, start at the top of the order.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I would start with the 2.5 inch tubes for OC and if you are getting bites without hooking up, downsize to the 1.5s. Try white, and light pink.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont know if this was mentioned already in this thread. However I was at Sportsmans IN mIdvale just now and they carry Radical glow jigs too. So I dont have to drive to Odgen or Provo to get them. They only had about 5 colors, but thats better than a kick in the nuts i guess.

P.S. Throw me abone here, but how do you dead stick a tube jizzle


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> I dont know if this was mentioned already in this thread. However I was at Sportsmans IN mIdvale just now and they carry Radical glow jigs too. So I dont have to drive to Odgen or Provo to get them. They only had about 5 colors, but thats better than a kick in the nuts i guess.
> 
> P.S. Throw me abone here, but how do you dead stick a tube jizzle


Yeah I was going to mention that sportsmans was starting to carry them now too!! I saw them in Provo. As far as dead sticking them, I would make sure you dont use too big of jig head. I have really noticed this year that fish like a horizontal jig presentation. Use a good knot and try to make sure that you tighten the knot so that the jig wants to hang horizontal. The jigs are boyant so if you use a smaller jig head its easier for it to work. Hope that makes sense. I like to think of my bait like a minnow. You never see a minnow swimming vertically with its head straight up and its bodyjust hanging down. Other than that, you just leave it be about a crank off the bottom.
You been out much LCP?


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

So Dead Sticking is just how I have always been using them I guess. Just jigging them horizontal. I never knew there was another way. hmmmm
Yeah I have been out. In the past two weeks I have been to Strawberry, Mantua, Causey twice and Pineview. However nothing was worth posting, only caught a bunch of johnny look alikes. How about you? I seen your Yuba report, those are Chubby Perch


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> So Dead Sticking is just how I have always been using them I guess. Just jigging them horizontal. I never knew there was another way. hmmmm
> Yeah I have been out. In the past two weeks I have been to Strawberry, Mantua, Causey twice and Pineview. However nothing was worth posting, only caught a bunch of johnny look alikes. How about you? I seen your Yuba report, those are Chubby Perch


Yeah I have only been twice. Yuba and a lake up in Idaho. Nothing too special up there. Lots of smaller bows with one decent 19 incher. I need to get up to the berry but all reports have been pretty slow from what I have seen.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've never used them before, I guess I'll have to give them a try!


----------

